# Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury dump leaked online a week prior to release



## 1B51004 (Feb 5, 2021)

So that's what happened!
I was trying to figure this out when I saw this guy streaming it.


----------



## TheCosmicWarrior (Feb 5, 2021)

That was fast haha


----------



## NNate (Feb 5, 2021)

Oops


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 5, 2021)

I bet Doug Bowser is... Furious

 sorry


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 5, 2021)

It's smash ultimate all over again


----------



## Nerdtendo (Feb 5, 2021)

Let's freaking goooo. I have a preorder so I feel no shame


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2021)

How dare those evil pirates. Truly monsters that are hurting the game industry. 

I will wait for the LEGAL copy like the nice Switch owner that I am. 

please don't hurt me Nintendo ninjas...i know you're watching us


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2021)

So is someone going to get sued again?


Spoiler: New Super Mario Bros Wii Early leak Lawsuit 




*Piracy lawsuit*
In November 2009, 24-year-old Australian James Burt purchased a copy of _New Super Mario Bros. Wii_ several days before its release, as the store had mistakenly put it up for sale early, and ripped and uploaded the game disk online. Nintendo took down the game and sued Burt shortly afterwards, accusing him of violating copyright laws and depriving Nintendo of potential sales. The case was ultimately settled in January 2010, with Burt receiving a fine of AU$1.3 million as compensation for lost sales, as well as an additional fine of AU$100,000 as a part of Nintendo's legal fine.[65] Burt was also forced to disclose the locations of all of his computers and electronic storage devices, as well as give access to his email, social networking and website accounts.[66] Nintendo of Australia managing director Rose Lappin called the incident "a global issue", noting that thousands of copies of the game had been downloaded across the world before it was taken down. Burt later commented on the incident, calling his actions "very stupid" and asserting that the crime's repercussions were something that he would have to deal with for the rest of his life


----------



## NNate (Feb 5, 2021)

A worker at Gamestop didn't get the memo about diamond hands and this slipped through.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> So is someone going to get sued again?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Super Mario Bros Wii Early leak Lawsuit
> ...


Except that the guy who leaked that game posted his receipt and his face, so he was practically begging to get caught


----------



## Viri (Feb 5, 2021)

Anyone remember when BOTW leaked really really early? I had already beat the game, before it was released, lol.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 5, 2021)

Dodain47 said:


> So is someone going to get sued again?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Super Mario Bros Wii Early leak Lawsuit
> ...


that's why people have to use a better VPN.


----------



## DemonSurfer (Feb 5, 2021)

I know


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 5, 2021)

Hope the people who try to go online get banned. People like that are what ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 5, 2021)

It runs pretty well on Yuzu


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

Can run on 11.0 so good for sx users


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 6, 2021)

GBAtemp: Nintendo, are you OK?
Nintendo: Hell no, shut the fuck up!!!
GBAtemp: Whoa... calm down...

For y'all, have fun with this game!!!


----------



## supergamer368 (Feb 6, 2021)

Might grab it soon-ish then. Sorry Nintendo, love your games n all but $60 is a bit much for an old Wii U game with a bonus 3-hour experience.


----------



## arceus (Feb 6, 2021)

sword and shield moment


----------



## matpower (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh noes, a 7 years old game has been leaked! All those secret 3 hours of extra content now bare to the world! Never before has this game be pirated or emulated elsewhere! What will Nintendo do?! ;O;


----------



## fluggy2003 (Feb 6, 2021)

Think theyve screwed it up a bit. Its waaaayyyy too fast now. Played little bit of Bowser's Fury then tested 3D World to see whats changed. Mario moves like lightning now.  Don't think the game benefits at all from it. Makes it much harder to boing off enemies.


----------



## gohan123 (Feb 6, 2021)

wasn't mario galaxy leaked a very long time before launch? I think it was some kind of convention version which was time restriced on the convention but not on real wii. maybe it was just a dream.

edit: https://www.engadget.com/2007-10-25-rumor-super-mario-galaxy-leaked-online.html
well ok 3 weeks.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh... okay. Just waiting for Jack.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 6, 2021)

.. oh no... what a shame ..... :: runs to get the hacked SWITCH::


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Feb 6, 2021)

doomguyface_pickup_BFG.png


----------



## TetrisKid48 (Feb 6, 2021)

man that's crazy
someone's gonna get fired
or go to prison


----------



## Milenko (Feb 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Hope the people who try to go online get banned. People like that are what ruin it for the rest of us.



Well yeah if you go online with a pirated gane that's what happens


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 6, 2021)

It's that time again eh.


Already beat the original but I'm curious about the new content. It looks great. Just hope I don't have to beat the entire game again to access it.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 6, 2021)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's that time again eh.
> 
> 
> Already beat the original but I'm curious about the new content. It looks great. Just hope I don't have to beat the entire game again to access it.



I’m pretty sure you can just choose it from the start menu or something


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 6, 2021)

I hope I can use my wiiu save on the 3d world since I want to play as Rosalina


----------



## izy (Feb 6, 2021)

matpower said:


> Oh noes, a 7 years old game has been leaked! All those secret 3 hours of extra content now bare to the world! Never before has this game be pirated or emulated elsewhere! What will Nintendo do?! ;O;


tbf its longer than 3 hours
bowsers furys really goood im 42 shines in

also bowser has no chill


----------



## guisadop (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh no!

Anyway..


----------



## DemonSurfer (Feb 6, 2021)

squee666 said:


> tbf its longer than 3 hours
> bowsers furys really goood im 42 shines in
> 
> also bowser has no chill


it seems quite easy though don't you think? Yeah definitely longer than 3 hours though... i'm no speed runner but i'm a pretty decent gamer


----------



## Goku1992A (Feb 6, 2021)

Awesome! This is an early present for those who are interested.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 6, 2021)

fluggy2003 said:


> Think theyve screwed it up a bit. Its waaaayyyy too fast now. Played little bit of Bowser's Fury then tested 3D World to see whats changed. Mario moves like lightning now.  Don't think the game benefits at all from it. Makes it much harder to boing off enemies.



But didn't a lot of people think it was originally too slow? Would be nice though for sure, to have a choice to run it at original speed. One thing that worries me is this comment from this speed comparison video:

"0:05 the enemy reactions in the game are still tuned to the old speed. so in the new game you’re in much less danger of being hit by those enemy strikes because you’re much faster. By the time the first enemy swung, mario was almost out of harm’s way from all 3 enemies."

That will make some things WAY easier. But some other levels are going to be much more difficult. Guess I'll find out how much I like or dislike the change. Pre-order pre-load was on my Switch this morning.


----------



## moneychild (Feb 6, 2021)

Not going to lie.......going to pirate this but will buy it just like I did Zelda (was a really good game. Had to support)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 6, 2021)

this has happened numerous times... surprised it wasn't earlier tbh lol


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow... Unreal! I've got to say, this kind of sucks! Can I say... Not cool man!
Soooooo... Where can I find it?! Lol


----------



## Jayro (Feb 6, 2021)

leon315 said:


> that's why people have to use a better VPN.


And not use your real name online, like... Anywhere. If you look up my real legal name in google, you'll only find old utility bills and old addresses I used to live at. Otherwise, I'm a digital ghost.




White_Raven_X said:


> Soooooo... Where can I find it?! Lol


It's technically against the rules to even ask that here.


----------



## mrdude (Feb 6, 2021)

Ahoy me hearties! Avast ye - Apparently, this is the cheats for people that cheat in games, I didn't test as I am not one to pillage games, unlike some of the salty scurvy sea dogs that frequent this here website.


```
TitleID:010028600EBDA000
Build ID:9f7efc2fb9653e5c

[=== SUPER MARIO 3D WORLD ===]
[Infinite Lives]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
78000000 00000080
64000000 00000000 000003E7

[Infinite Time]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000038
64000000 00000000 0000AC58

[Infinite Coins]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
78000000 00000028
64000000 00000000 000003E7

[Max Score]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000040
64000000 00000000 000F423F

[== ITEM SLOT 1 ==]

[Big Mushroom]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000001

[Cat Bell]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000002

[Fire Flower]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000003

[Tanooki]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000004

[Boomerang]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000005

[Golden Leaf]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000006

[Lucky Bell]
58000000 0137EAA0
58001000 00000020
58001000 000000D8
78000000 00000168
64000000 00000000 00000007
```


----------



## Wavy (Feb 6, 2021)

jeffyTheHomebrewer said:


> doomguyface_pickup_BFG.png



 
*YOU GOT THE LEAKED 3D WORLD + BOWSER'S FURY DUMP. OH, YES.*​


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

10.0 only Confirmed Greatness!


----------



## jesus96 (Feb 6, 2021)

So is this another pikabrick or leakers where generous this time?


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 6, 2021)

jesus96 said:


> So is this another pikabrick or leakers where generous this time?


It's real


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> It's real


Oh it's for real and in the wild...


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 6, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Soooooo... Where can I find it?! Lol


I would check on the internet. You can find lots of things there!


----------



## DKB (Feb 6, 2021)

I beat the Bowser's Fury part. Nice and enjoyable.


----------



## Ace001 (Feb 6, 2021)

TetrisKid48 said:


> man that's crazy
> someone's gonna get fired
> or go to prison


Or both.


----------



## GatoFiestero (Feb 6, 2021)

mrdude said:


> Ahoy me hearties! Avast ye - Apparently, this is the cheats for people that cheat in games, I didn't test as I am not one to pillage games, unlike some of the salty scurvy sea dogs that frequent this here website.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



There is a lot of interesting cheats over there.

In the case of infinite lives I prefer the classic method


----------



## White_Raven_X (Feb 6, 2021)

Jayro said:


> It's technically against the rules to even ask that here.


Right, cause I haven't been around long enough to know the rules.


----------



## paulttt (Feb 6, 2021)

Anyone else stuck at the black "Nintendo switch" screen on this?

Tried converting the XCI to NSP, and also installing the XCI directly with Awoo.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

DKB said:


> I beat the Bowser's Fury part. Nice and enjoyable.



How long is it? Because I have the game on Wii U it's the only reason I would be interested in it on the Switch.


----------



## ganons (Feb 6, 2021)

How many GB is the game and does it run 60fps 1080p?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2021)

ganons said:


> How many GB is the game and does it run 60fps 1080p?



I can only answer the first question it's very small less than 3 gb.


----------



## mathew77 (Feb 6, 2021)

ganons said:


> does it run 60fps 1080p?


No, it's more like 720p @ 60 FPS docked and 720p @ 30 FPS in a handheld mode.


----------



## Frankbel (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh no, poor Nintendo. I feel so sorry for you.


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 6, 2021)

fvig2001 said:


> I hope I can use my wiiu save on the 3d world since I want to play as Rosalina



Bad news, Wii U save won't work on Switch version.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 6, 2021)

White_Raven_X said:


> Wow... Unreal! I've got to say, this kind of sucks! Can I say... Not cool man!
> Soooooo... Where can I find it?! Lol


Just use Google, 
It's so easy to find


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 6, 2021)

That ending was great. Saving spoilers for now, except for this one meme that I'm waiting to be posted in the meme box.


Spoiler: Bowser's Fury Ending


----------



## MetoMeto (Feb 6, 2021)

shut the fu*k up nintendo and just release the damn game.... you care TO MUCH about leaks and fan projects. Think about yourself and not stupid leaks and other people using metroid or mario to have fun.

Are companies that insane that they need to fight every damn battle, like their life depends on it? They just make it worst... let the people be and be the company that you used to be. its simple.


----------



## mathew77 (Feb 6, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> So that's what happened!
> I was trying to figure this out when I saw this guy streaming it.



Huh, YouTube says: _This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Web Capio._


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 6, 2021)

Man, how many shines are there in total? Already at like 44. Actually surprised that the game is longer than I expected but maybe I'm just mostly awful at it. I just hate the whole time mechanic since I usually need it to occur but end up just waiting for it to happen for those annoying boxes.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> That ending was great. Saving spoilers for now, except for this one meme that I'm waiting to be posted in the meme box.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bowser's Fury Ending
> ...



You ruin it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## AkumaNoYami (Feb 6, 2021)

i want a Bowsette Mod ! XD


----------



## Frexxos (Feb 6, 2021)

"a friend of mine and definitely not me because I am no pirate" just played the game and absolute love it


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Feb 6, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> So that's what happened!
> I was trying to figure this out when I saw this guy streaming it.



F, the video got taken down.


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 6, 2021)

mathew77 said:


> Huh, YouTube says: _This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Web Capio._



I just learned that Web Capio is anti-piracy and content protection so need to reupload to different video website that isn't subjecting to report and takedown.


----------



## console (Feb 6, 2021)

Wow! Hacker must be very smart.

Where Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury game for PS4? I want to buy Super Mario 3D World + Bowser's Fury for my PS4 to play it. 


Here my funny to alter Nintendo Switch game case into PS4 game case. 






Nintendo need to release all own 1st games to PlayStation 4 to make big profit and business can boost very faster.


----------



## Sendel (Feb 6, 2021)

The game is already available in some stores in France.


----------



## Machow8 (Feb 6, 2021)

And Super Mario 3d World + Bowser's Fury works on fw 10.0.0, so, i suppose it's the minimum fw that it will work on without modding the game to ignore fw number/version.

Who is on lower fws can test it too and give feedback about this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2021)

Brayton1-7 said:


> F, the video got taken down.



Hmm, that's a shame. People who spoil leaked games on YT need to get a life.


----------



## 1B51004 (Feb 6, 2021)

mathew77 said:


> Huh, YouTube says: _This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Web Capio._


Web Capio? The person who I would most expect to strike it is Nintendo
https://www.webcapio.com/
It could be Nintendo (correction-most likely is) but i've never heard of web capio in my life.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 6, 2021)

Machow8 said:


> And Super Mario 3d World + Bowser's Fury works on fw 10.0.0, so, i suppose it's the minimum fw that it will work on without modding the game to ignore fw number/version.
> 
> Who is on lower fws can test it too and give feedback about this.


Why? If your not on atleast 10+ fw by now then, damn. When looking at the specs online about it, people have put it in XCI exployer, and it def shows only 10.0 required.


----------



## Machow8 (Feb 6, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Why? If your not on atleast 10+ fw by now then, damn. When looking at the specs online about it, people have put it in XCI exployer, and it def shows only 10.0 required.



This is nice to know then.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 6, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> You ruin it. Thanks a lot.


Wait, you actually clicked that box that specifically stated spoilers for the ending of the game and doesn't show anything unless you click on it?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 6, 2021)

Machow8 said:


> And Super Mario 3d World + Bowser's Fury works on fw 10.0.0, so, i suppose it's the minimum fw that it will work on without modding the game to ignore fw number/version.
> 
> Who is on lower fws can test it too and give feedback about this.



yes, according to switch backup manager (when I loaded it in there), it said the firmware for the game was 10.0.0 iirc.


----------



## iRonOfficial (Feb 6, 2021)

So, I decided to check the menus through videos, and in 3D World menu, there was no Luigi Bros. game (the one game added if you had the NSMBU's Luigi U DLC).


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 6, 2021)

mathew77 said:


> No, it's more like 720p @ 60 FPS docked and 720p @ 30 FPS in a handheld mode.



Are you positive? The main game is supposed to be 1080p 60fps docked. Only Bowser's Fury is supposed to be 720p 60fps docked.


----------



## Agusto101 (Feb 6, 2021)

Already have it, love this game so much.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Feb 6, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> You ruin it. Thanks a lot.


It's in a spoiler tag. I warned you.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> It's in a spoiler tag. I warned you.



I know but it shouldn't be there because people will clicked it anyway. See ?  It will tempting you to clicked. 



Jonna said:


> Wait, you actually clicked that box that specifically stated spoilers for the ending of the game and doesn't show anything unless you click on it?



I did but i closed it immediately.


----------



## tpax (Feb 6, 2021)

How do you install an NSZ file under SX OS? SX Installer drops an error, GoldBricks isn't working with SX OS, GoldLeaf isn't launchin on the latest SX OS. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jonna (Feb 6, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> I know but it shouldn't be there because people will clicked it anyway. See ?  It will tempting you to clicked.


Do you usually hold others accountable for your own actions?


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Feb 6, 2021)

Viri said:


> Anyone remember when BOTW leaked really really early? I had already beat the game, before it was released, lol.



it leaked on Feb 28 before the March 3 release date for the Wii U.
it was just a few days ( pretty much 72hrs to the dot) not really really early, less time than 3D world.


----------



## yusuo (Feb 6, 2021)

Edit - Fixed


----------



## Viri (Feb 6, 2021)

JFizDaWiz said:


> it leaked on Feb 28 before the March 3 release date for the Wii U.
> it was just a few days ( pretty much 72hrs to the dot) not really really early, less time than 3D world.


Really? Wow, I guess I really did beat Ganon quickly.

Oh, I confused Smash Ultimate and BOTW. Smash Ultimate was the one that leaked early.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Feb 6, 2021)

Literally me when I read the thread's title:


They sure have the most _stable_ leaks out of all corporations, lmao, always on time~


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Feb 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Hmm, that's a shame. People who spoil leaked games on YT need to get a life.


Spoil? If you don't want to see it don't watch it, but I understand how you feel that way.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 6, 2021)

Brayton1-7 said:


> Spoil? If you don't want to see it don't watch it, but I understand how you feel that way.


I think he's talking about this guy


Spoiler: Mario Odyssey spoilers


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 6, 2021)

Brayton1-7 said:


> Spoil? If you don't want to see it don't watch it, but I understand how you feel that way.



Real shame the video was removed. Salty tears from YouTubers are the best.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 6, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Real shame the video was removed. Salty tears from YouTubers are the best.



You sound pretty salty. lol


----------



## hudhair (Feb 6, 2021)

Installed it but stuck on the nintendo switch splash screen when I launch it. On 11.0.1 atmosphere


----------



## legendheaven (Feb 7, 2021)

Completed 1 hour 50 mins by me but still trash I was thinking like a new game but totally trash.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Feb 7, 2021)

fluggy2003 said:


> Think theyve screwed it up a bit. Its waaaayyyy too fast now. Played little bit of Bowser's Fury then tested 3D World to see whats changed. Mario moves like lightning now.  Don't think the game benefits at all from it. Makes it much harder to boing off enemies.


I disagree. I think the extra speed is great.


hudhair said:


> Installed it but stuck on the nintendo switch splash screen when I launch it. On 11.0.1 atmosphere


works fine on sxos.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> You sound pretty salty. lol



You sound pretty sycophantic towards  those douchebags who leak games early


----------



## Danker301090 (Feb 7, 2021)

Nintendo 1st parties have tended to leak upto 10 days prior to launch the record has been 2 weeks in the case of lets go series.


----------



## gohan123 (Feb 7, 2021)

I completed bowsers fury in 6h30min, I actually liked it more than 3d world itself and odyssey.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> You sound pretty sycophantic towards  those douchebags who leak games early



Not sure how you came to that conclusion. My Switch is not even modded and I have already stated that I pre-ordered the game myself.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 7, 2021)

gohan123 said:


> I completed bowsers fury in 6h30min, I actually liked it more than 3d world itself and odyssey.



I'm looking forward to it, but I have to wait until the real thing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Not sure how you came to that conclusion. My Switch is not even modded and I have already stated that I pre-ordered the game myself.



Well sorry but people who leak games are dicks


----------



## godreborn (Feb 7, 2021)

I don't care about games leaking early, only just don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Goku1992A (Feb 7, 2021)

TBH I don't think the game leak is going to hurt sales. This game isn't really new it is more of an expansion if you include bowsers fury.  If the modding scene was discreet then Nintendo would barely give us any problems but when you have people going on youtube and etc... with the leak game that causes problems. 

I'm in a Nintendo group on facebook and a guy was bragging about playing the leaked game. "Keep in mind he was showing his real name" He can't blame if Nintendo sues him wiith copyright infringement


----------



## godreborn (Feb 7, 2021)

the converted nsp passed nsp verify.  what is the right way to convert?


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Feb 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Well sorry but people who leak games are dicks



That doesn't bother me as much as online cheating. Thankfully modded Switches can't play online. I think? Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't follow the Switch scene all that closely.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> That doesn't bother me as much as online cheating. Thankfully modded Switches can't play online. I think? Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't follow the Switch scene all that closely.


They can. Not sure what the extent would be of this situation.


----------



## EduAAA (Feb 7, 2021)

I bought a second handed Switch this summer for 200€, it was barely used to the point it is on firmware 4.0.1.

Never really liked the Switch design and still dislike it, but it was a full vulnerable Switch and I was bored so I bought it, then I realized I was lucky because the console never was updated so I didn't had to buy a jig to hack it.

I hacked it, installed some games and never touched it again, I prefer my New 3DS that still has lots of exclusive games I want to play.


----------



## 0-volt (Feb 7, 2021)

And one more nintendo Game leaks.
Anyways...

Cleared bowser fury... Meh!
And that is...

Oh! Sm3dw, i played on Wii u. 
Anyways again!

Stupid Mode: Luigi Bros is not available
But is fun to test on ldn_mitm


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 7, 2021)

D34DL1N3R said:


> You sound pretty salty. lol


Ohh he's the king of saltiness... Specially if you developed an emulator and stop working on it because IRL issues.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 7, 2021)

Chary said:


> How dare those evil pirates. Truly monsters that are hurting the game industry.
> 
> I will wait for the LEGAL copy like the nice Switch owner that I am.
> 
> please don't hurt me Nintendo ninjas...i know you're watching us


I still bought the game and willing to pirate the game just to play it early on emuMMC and then transfer my save to sysMMC when it's released


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 7, 2021)

supergamer368 said:


> Might grab it soon-ish then. Sorry Nintendo, love your games n all but $60 is a bit much for an old Wii U game with a bonus 3-hour experience.



well let's just say adding the new stuff to games like this or DLC like for example mario kart 8 makes it sixty dollars and that's a sad


----------



## wolf-snake (Feb 7, 2021)

Goku1992A said:


> TBH I don't think the game leak is going to hurt sales. This game isn't really new it is more of an expansion if you include bowsers fury.  If the modding scene was discreet then Nintendo would barely give us any problems but when you have people going on youtube and etc... with the leak game that causes problems.
> 
> I'm in a Nintendo group on facebook and a guy was bragging about playing the leaked game. "Keep in mind he was showing his real name" He can't blame if Nintendo sues him wiith copyright infringement


Yeah i saw that alot during the Wii U and 3DS days, a bunch of people bragging to Nintendo (IN OFFICIAL NINTENDO SOCIAL MEDIA PAGES MIND YOU) about how they were actively pirating their games, and some of them even saying what method they used to play them. I saw so many people mentioning Freeshop by name and even linking it that i'm not surpriced at all Nintendo knew how to stop Freeshop from working. And on the Wii U side? you shit on the console telling Nintendo how nobody will buy it and nobody will play the games released for the system, but you bought the console and are currently playing said game you said nobody will play and are currently taunting Nintendo about it? were you dropped on the head when you were a kid or something?

Seriously, people on the Internet are truly the worse humanity has to offer.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JFizDaWiz said:


> it leaked on Feb 28 before the March 3 release date for the Wii U.
> it was just a few days ( pretty much 72hrs to the dot) not really really early, less time than 3D world.


Never forget. The Saga of the Australian Ticket from 4Chan.


----------



## Goku1992A (Feb 7, 2021)

wolf-snake said:


> Yeah i saw that alot during the Wii U and 3DS days, a bunch of people bragging to Nintendo (IN OFFICIAL NINTENDO SOCIAL MEDIA PAGES MIND YOU) about how they were actively pirating their games, and some of them even saying what method they used to play them. I saw so many people mentioning Freeshop by name and even linking it that i'm not surpriced at all Nintendo knew how to stop Freeshop from working. And on the Wii U side? you shit on the console telling Nintendo how nobody will buy it and nobody will play the games released for the system, but you bought the console and are currently playing said game you said nobody will play and are currently taunting Nintendo about it? were you dropped on the head when you were a kid or something?
> 
> Seriously, people on the Internet are truly the worse humanity has to offer.



This is why we barely have nice things. Nobody cares if you pirate a game but to brag about it and post leaked gameplay online isn't good on Nintendo's part nore the modding scene part. That's why some people i don't feel sorry when Nintendo sues them because they brought evreything on themeselves.


----------



## Moon164 (Feb 7, 2021)

This has now become normal for Nintendo releases.

From what I saw Bowser's Fury is almost like a separate game, it would be really cool if they could launch as a standalone (I already played Super Mario 3D World on Wii U, I really just want to play the Bowser's Fury but I don't want to have to pay $60 for a game I’ve already played.)

Maybe could it be possible to add the extra content to the original version for Wii U with some mod like people did with Mario Kart 8 ?


Probably not, Bowser's Fury seems to run on different engine (even runs at a lower resolution than 3D World and 30fps in portable mode), but a man can dream, right?

In the worst case I play the game on Yuzu, I really don't want to have to pay $60 just to play Bowser's Fury.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Feb 7, 2021)

It's more Nintendo's fault than the pirates'. They need disconnected systems to have their TOP SECRET STUFF on!


----------



## gaga941021 (Feb 7, 2021)

squee666 said:


> tbf its longer than 3 hours
> bowsers furys really goood im 42 shines in
> 
> also bowser has no chill



How is your Switch fan during gameplay? Mine sounds like a turbine during this game.  (docked)


----------



## Defiance777 (Feb 7, 2021)

paulttt said:


> Anyone else stuck at the black "Nintendo switch" screen on this?
> 
> Tried converting the XCI to NSP, and also installing the XCI directly with Awoo.




I had problems with the game just refusing to load (didn't even make it to the black screen on this game)

I also had problems where sometimes other games would just get stuck at the black screen.

It's only today I fixed all those issues, by installing the new atmosphere that dropped recently, and also updating the sig patches. also get the new hekate and nix that just dropped. i think its on 5.5.4 now

I suggest you backup your SD card and give it a try. also make sure you are on the latest firmware.

look up the channel switchXclusive on youtube for how to install stuff, and if the vid is outdated just use your common sense and grab the latest files instead of the files he uses. 

I installed everything manually expect for the the latest firmware which i did through some deapsea updater or something


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Feb 7, 2021)

If you only want to play Super Mario 3D World, the Wii U version can run at 4K 60 FPS using CEMU, much better than this Switch version.


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Feb 7, 2021)

The dumper forgot to empty out the cert from the xci.........


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Well sorry but people who leak games are dicks



I totally agreed. They should have wait until after the release date then they can do whatever they want. To leak games before the release date are wrong and a cowardly, really.



Unity150_magickavoxel said:


> The dumper forgot to empty out the cert from the xci.........



Why ? Is something important about the cert that should be empty ?


----------



## paulttt (Feb 7, 2021)

Defiance777 said:


> I had problems with the game just refusing to load (didn't even make it to the black screen on this game)
> 
> I also had problems where sometimes other games would just get stuck at the black screen.
> 
> ...



All sig patches are up to date, running atmos 18, on fw 11.1.

Literally every other game works, so don't understand the problem.  Tried a fresh install also.


----------



## |<roni&g (Feb 7, 2021)

Imagine the person who thinks this is bad news lol.

Can this be played on emulator?


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Feb 7, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> Imagine the person who thinks this is bad news lol.
> 
> Can this be played on emulator?


Only Bowser's Fury runs with Yuzu, if you want to play Super Mario 3D World, use CEMU.


----------



## tfocosta (Feb 7, 2021)

That was fast, but Nintendo can't control them all... 

My advice to Nintendo:


----------



## BiggieCheese (Feb 7, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Well sorry but people who leak games are dicks


To be fair, a “leak” this close to release likely isn’t a proper leak at all, chances are this probably came from some random mom n’ pop shop breaking street date and one of the people that bought a copy from them decided to dump theirs and post it online


----------



## |<roni&g (Feb 7, 2021)

Nincompoopdo said:


> Only Bowser's Fury runs with Yuzu, if you want to play Super Mario 3D World, use CEMU.


 
Respect bro, already had 3d world on WiiU so will play bowser on yuzu n see how it goes, still need to set yuzu up.
Would never of bought the game again on switch, hell I've got an mk8 code for switch for over a year that I haven't used because I used up mk8 on WiiU


----------



## godreborn (Feb 7, 2021)

|<roni&g said:


> Respect bro, already had 3d world on WiiU so will play bowser on yuzu n see how it goes, still need to set yuzu up.
> Would never of bought the game again on switch, hell I've got an mk8 code for switch for over a year that I haven't used because I used up mk8 on WiiU



I own mk8 on both systems, but I haven't played the switch version even though I bought it like two or three years ago.  it's supposed to be superior.  I think all characters are unlocked from the get go for one.  plus, the battle arena is supposed to be redone, instead of going around a track to hit your opponent.


----------



## battlecatsahead (Feb 7, 2021)

Damn, normally I don’t mind, even sometimes I am quite excited when games leak early, just so that people can see if they really want to buy it day one, but since this is a game that I have been extremely hyped about since it was announced, I really don’t want to be spoiled about bowsers fury, so I guess I will just have to be extremely careful


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

battlecatsahead said:


> Damn, normally I don’t mind, even sometimes I am quite excited when games leak early, just so that people can see if they really want to buy it day one, but since this is a game that I have been extremely hyped about since it was announced, I really don’t want to be spoiled about bowsers fury, so I guess I will just have to be extremely careful



I usually preorder the digital version, so it becomes preloaded 7 days in advance.  they used to have it preload in some cases months in advance.  in fact, trails of cold steel 3 preloaded on my machine like three months in advance.  now, they have a preorder option instead of preloading that far in advance.  maybe it's due to leaks, but afaik, you can't play a preloaded game until release date anyway.  anyway, I'm really looking forward to it.  people are saying bowser's fury is very good, but I might go through 3d world first.  I know that game well.


----------



## izy (Feb 8, 2021)

gaga941021 said:


> How is your Switch fan during gameplay? Mine sounds like a turbine during this game.  (docked)


20% fan entire time and 40c

Thats with max gpu 921mhz and 1300mhz cpu set

Marikos yo


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Feb 8, 2021)

I get Black screen on Yuzu after selecting my character to start the game.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 8, 2021)

EvilMakiPR said:


> I get Black screen on Yuzu after selecting my character to start the game.


Seems like for now, only Bowser’s Fury works for a lot of people


----------



## Defiance777 (Feb 8, 2021)

paulttt said:


> All sig patches are up to date, running atmos 18, on fw 11.1.
> 
> Literally every other game works, so don't understand the problem.  Tried a fresh install also.



All I can suggest is perhaps have one last try, following this guide step by step



also after that possibly delete and reinstall the game.


and if that doesn't work, unfortunately you may just have to wait till the next atmosphere/firmware update and hope that fixes the problem.

edit: also make sure your SD card is in the right format


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi all, I want to know if 4 3D World bonus maps will be included for Captain Toad?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 8, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> Hi all, I want to know if 4 3D World bonus maps will be included for Captain Toad?



haven't heard of that, but odyssey maps were included.  I think it was cascade, sand, metro, and luncheon kingdoms.  metro and lunch kingdoms are a nightmare from what I remember.


----------



## MaskedMarvel (Feb 9, 2021)

Nothing worse than a leaked dump...


----------



## PitPitPit (Feb 9, 2021)

Stupid question: How do you play the new content (Bowser's Fury) right away? When I start the game, after the title-screen it puts me right on the overworld-map of SM3D World.


----------



## gaga941021 (Feb 9, 2021)

PitPitPit said:


> Stupid question: How do you play the new content (Bowser's Fury) right away? When I start the game, after the title-screen it puts me right on the overworld-map of SM3D World.


Go back to the title screen.


----------



## banjo2 (Feb 9, 2021)

MaskedMarvel said:


> Nothing worse than a leaked dump...


What about leaked source code?


----------



## PitPitPit (Feb 9, 2021)

gaga941021 said:


> Go back to the title screen.



Oh, well... thanks. I didn't realize you could schwitch between the games on the title screen because nothing really indicates that.


----------



## blackz0r (Feb 10, 2021)

Has anyone investigated converting Wii U saves to Switch yet? Simply copying GameData.bin isn't sufficient.


----------



## gaga941021 (Feb 10, 2021)

blackz0r said:


> Has anyone investigated converting Wii U saves to Switch yet? Simply copying GameData.bin isn't sufficient.


Bruh, just play the game again. It's not that long/hard.


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 10, 2021)

blackz0r said:


> Has anyone investigated converting Wii U saves to Switch yet? Simply copying GameData.bin isn't sufficient.



Someone supplied 100% save that work with Switch - https://gbatemp.net/threads/save-super-mario-3d-world-fron-wiu-to-switch.582433/#post-9357048


----------



## blackz0r (Feb 10, 2021)

gaga941021 said:


> Bruh, just play the game again. It's not that long/hard.


It is if you're aiming to 100% it. We're at about 95% and are actually playing for the satisfaction, so it'd be great to carry that progress over to Switch before we start Bowser's Fury and are forever tied to the Wii U version of the original game.


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 10, 2021)

paulttt said:


> All sig patches are up to date, running atmos 18, on fw 11.1.
> 
> Literally every other game works, so don't understand the problem.  Tried a fresh install also.



Check if you really have the bootloader\patches.ini from the YT video Defiance777 posted.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

blackz0r said:


> Has anyone investigated converting Wii U saves to Switch yet? Simply copying GameData.bin isn't sufficient.



as far as I know, there's more to it.  I haven't seen a save converter.  one may be possible like they did with sunshine.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2021)

I update to 11.0.0 using ChioNX/Daybreak and run this game. I got an error message:

Could not start the software. Please try again from the HOME Menu.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> I update to 11.0.0 using ChioNX/Daybreak and run this game. I got an error message:
> 
> Could not start the software. Please try again from the HOME Menu.



might try the nsp if using the xci.  there's an nsp, a converted xci, online or you can use 4nxci on the xci to create a perfect nsp.  that's the app @Hayato213 told me about.  I actually had it, but I updated to the latest version.  it's not something I used in the past really.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2021)

godreborn said:


> might try the nsp if using the xci.  there's an nsp, a converted xci, online or you can use 4nxci on the xci to create a perfect nsp.  that's the app @Hayato213 told me about.  I actually had it, but I updated to the latest version.  it's not something I used in the past really.



So this xci file game doesnt run ? I have other XCI games that runs fine before fw. 9.1.0 thought .


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 10, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> So this xci file game doesnt run ? I have other XCI games that runs fine before fw. 9.1.0 thought .


did you checked that you have the patches.ini, as I recommended in the other post?


----------



## godreborn (Feb 10, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> So this xci file game doesnt run ? I have other XCI games that runs fine before fw. 9.1.0 thought .



afaik it runs.  I don't have a hacked switch.  I know just enough to download compress, convert, check backups of games I own.  I'm just offering a suggestion if the xci isn't running for you.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> did you checked that you have the patches.ini, as I recommended in the other post?



Where ? I must have missed something. I didnt read about your recommended in the other post.


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 10, 2021)

spotanjo3 said:


> Where ? I must have missed something. I didnt read about your recommended in the other post.


I meant the patches.ini from the hekate.zip: https://github.com/ITotalJustice/patches/releases/tag/11.0.1-0.18.0
Check if you have it in the /bootloader folder.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2021)

ciaomao said:


> I meant the patches.ini from the hekate.zip: https://github.com/ITotalJustice/patches/releases/tag/11.0.1-0.18.0
> Check if you have it in the /bootloader folder.



My gosh. I did missed and now I just update the patches. My last patches was before Dec 2020. Now it works. Thanks, my man!

@godreborn

Thanks thought but xci works with the latest patches @ciaomao mentioned and everything's good.


----------



## MrCatPlays (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello! I've gotten myself Super Mario 3D World + Bowsers Fury for yuzu, but there's a couple issues I can't seem to bypass. For the SM3DW side, I can only get to the character select screen, choose one, and confirm, but then the game turns to a black screen with the game still running at 60fps and no music. I'm not sure what's going on there... Also, the BF side has a problem as well, I can play the cutscene, get to the first fight with Fury Bowser and collect the first Cat Shine, then the cutscene will begin to play while loading into the next part of the world, except nothing is being shown onscreen (black screen) and crash after a few seconds.

Has anyone found a solution to any of these, even dealing with these problems?

EDIT: Nevermind, just found a solution. You have to have you yuzu updated to "yuzu 536".


----------



## godreborn (Feb 12, 2021)

game is now playable for those preloaded.  it's going to take some getting used to with the analog stick.  the original version -- you could use the dpad.  Mario is fast as hell by comparison too, so it seems like it could be harder for that reason.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2021)

I've been hesitant to go through this game, because I really suck with the analog stick, but I'll try.  it's like a new game in a way, because it feels so much harder.  I'm going to start going through it tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 21, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I've been hesitant to go through this game, because I really suck with the analog stick, but I'll try.  it's like a new game in a way, because it feels so much harder.  I'm going to start going through it tomorrow hopefully.


There’s still only like 8 directions with it in this game- it’s the exact same if you use the Dpad (which a lot of people did not like about this)


----------



## Angelita Perez (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello,  anyone trying this on yuzu? how to emulate the hand touchscreen movement?    any guide on how to do this?  or a controller that has it profile?

Everything seems to work great, but only the hand (which the movement is controlled with the touchscreen) seems to be a bit of a problem,  since yuzu doesn't have a touchscreen,  hmm I wonder if it can be map it to right thump stick but that is for the camera.

Any help will be greatly appreciated it, thanks!


----------



## Mama Looigi (Feb 21, 2021)

Angelita Perez said:


> Hello,  anyone trying this on yuzu? how to emulate the hand touchscreen movement?    any guide on how to do this?  or a controller that has it profile?
> 
> Everything seems to work great, but only the hand (which the movement is controlled with the touchscreen) seems to be a bit of a problem,  since yuzu doesn't have a touchscreen,  hmm I wonder if it can be map it to right thump stick but that is for the camera.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated it, thanks!


I’m pretty sure you can adjust the touchscreen in controller settings

Or if you have a DS4 Controller, you can use that and map the touchy thingy on the controller to the touchscreen


----------



## Angelita Perez (Feb 21, 2021)

I am sorry for the lack of info I posted,  I am using a xbox 360 wireless controller, I am a Noob with yuzu , can you tell me how to do it or point me to a guide?

I have try to find out  how to map the touchscreen settings in yuzu but I can't figure it out. Also where to map it to?  right thumb is for camera view! hmm

Anyone, knows how to?

Thanks in advanced!


----------

